# Your New Position as South Carolina Moderator



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Congratulations Emanuel. I just noticed you now represent. You have a lot of hands on experience and a willingness to share that knowledge. That will be of use to many.
Again, congratulations Emanuel.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks. Even though I am not currently living there, I know quite a bit about the fishing down there and a lot about the piers, creeks, and surf. Who to talk to and what-not. Kinda wish I was down south somewhere tearing up some big fat winter trout right now. Too cold back in the VA mountains.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Congrats Emanuel! You headed back south anytime soon? I'm moving down to West end NC in a few weeks, which is about an hour and a half from Myrtle beach. Would love to get together and do some fishin


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, I am in Savannah, GA right now and may be here through the summer. There's a good chance I might come up to Myrtle Beach sometime in the next few months, but if you ever want to come down to Savannah, I can put you on some nice fish.


----------



## stingray (Jan 5, 2003)

emanuel. I have fished HHI on the surf several times . Have caught trout(1),whiting, Catfish(UGH),Eel(1),rays,croakers,Hammers,Blacktips,and Sands. Had one fish on for two hours on 20 lb. Maybe cobia because it did not bite my line off much sooner. Have been using 10 ft. rods which aretoo stiff to cast without throwing off bait when going for disstance . Could you recommend a rod heavy enough to handle 20 to 30 line that is easier to cast for distance? Also would like any info on type of line and hooks to usein the surf there . I Guess the best bait to use is what we can catch in the surf with a cast net. I usually start with Squid when I cannot catch Bait . Also do you like Fireline? Thanks Steve


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've never used Fireline since I am a cheap [email protected]@rd who won't shell out that much money. I used Spiderwire on a little Shakespeare spinning reel, 12lb test and I've had that line on there for 2 years and it still works great. I use that for spadefish, croaker, whiting, trout, sheepshead, flounder, and black drum around the piers and rocks. 

I don't have much experience throwing for distance as I usually fish from piers. I have a Quantum Trophy 7' rod (Wal-Mart Special) that I can chuck lead a decent distance with. I've used that to pull in 4ft sharks, lot's of big sting rays, one of which was about 4' across. I use 20lb test on that, and 20 is usually as high as I go when it comes to line. Perhaps it's the fun of light tackle, big fish.


----------

